# Tick & Flea treatment, which to use?



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

It is so dry in Utah, that for the most part people don't need to use a tick or flea treatment here. However since our Ollie has allergies and we spend a fair amount of time hiking and camping, our Vet suggested it might be good to put Ollie on a treatment for the spring/summer/fall so we don't add to his skin issues. We have been using Frontline this summer and haven't had any issue except that Ollie is a total pill when you are trying to hold him still to put it between his shoulder blades on the skin. Last time I think I ended up wearing half the dose as he tried to shake it off. 

I saw a commercial for nexgard, which looks like an oral tick and flea treatment. I asked our Vet about it and how it compared to nexgard in terms of easier application. He had seen the commercials too, but again since the tick/flea issue isn't a big deal in Utah, he didn't know any of the specifics or pros/cons compared to Frontline.

Do any of you with more flea/tick expertise have thoughts on nexgard, frontline or other brands?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have had great success with the Scalibor Collar with all of my dogs. No fleas and one tick that I found in the kitchen after it fell off the dog. I do have Nexgard and I did use that on Midnite because they said he is allergic to fleas. I used both for one month. I like the collar because it doesn't allow ticks to attach, where Nexgard and even Frontline do. After a certain time of feeding, the tick dies but it has the opportunity to feed with frontline and nexgard. The collar repels them and continued to work even with baths and lots of swimming. The collar is good for 6 months.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

I just use a flea comb, regular bathing, say every ten days with organic shampoo and conditioner and I also use a natural flea spray from mercola.com and my dog doesn't have any flea or ticks issue, don't want to use harsh chemicals that flow through their blood.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I like Vectra, when people ask for suggestions at work. We usually recommend Vectra or Advantix.


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

I use Vets best... its an all natural spray, works good


----------

